# North Jersey Orchid Show?



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

The North Jersey Orchid Show is Friday, Saturday & Sunday of this weekend. (North Jersey Orchid Society - Home Page) Has anyone ever been to one? Is it worth attending?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Not to that one, but Andy's orchids is worth it alone. I'll need to avoid north jersey this weekend.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Never been there, but sounds interesting. I might go


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Just going by the vendor list, I'd imagine it would be a very good show. You'll definitely see a bunch of plants you've probably never heard of before, and there should be a large amount of viv candidates between Andy's and J&L. Erich Michel is also a really nice guy and has some cool, rare species. He was an employee of Hoosier Orchids and got a large amount of their flasks when they shut down.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh sweet! Thanks for the heads up Bob. I've only been to one orchid show somewhere in central NJ, and that was cool. Not nearly as many vendors as this one will have, but it was still good to go to. Andy's is gonna be there... I think I might need to keep my wallet at home.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Turned out to be a really nice show! Good thing I don't know anything about orchids - I only managed to spend $25 (on a _Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes_).

If you haven't gone yet, you can still go tomorrow - 9AM to 4PM...


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Was a great show! Black Jungle was there and they had an amazing terrarium with a few dart frogs. Orchids were a bit expensive for me so i ended up buying some Tillandsia from BJ.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice... thanks for sharing the pics. Did anyone else take any others?


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't take any pics but did spend well over $100 on stuff for my own collection of orchids including a couple draculas and ploroglosms. a good show non the less and i have gone to more than most.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I went on sunday with the family and it was really good. We took some pics (I don't think we got the plant names for the pics), and I'll post some of the pics when I get a chance.

Also related, they had brochures for this at the show:
Blooms Botanical Expo | New York


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> I went on sunday with the family and it was really good. We took some pics (I don't think we got the plant names for the pics), and I'll post some of the pics when I get a chance.
> 
> Also related, they had brochures for this at the show:
> Blooms Botanical Expo | New York


Thanks for the link to Blooms on Broadway! Sounds interesting, but my proximity to Strawberry's and their free entry may have spoiled me. 

Anyone been to Blooms on Broadway before?, And, if so, was it worth it?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think the BoB show is the first one, but I could be mistaken. I'm anticipating a very good show - the site claims 30 vendors!

Also related, here is an upcoming central jersey orchid show:
Deep Cut Orchid Society’s 16th Annual Orchid Show | Dearborn Market

P.S.S
J&L orchids is having a 20% off sale January 26 – February 3 at their greenhouse in CT. They had a good showing at the last event, so If anyone's around it would be a nice sale
J&L Orchids ~ Home Page


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been to Deep Cut show a couple of years ago. The place that they're having it has a nice greenhouse. I get some plants from there from time to time.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, here's an album I made of the pics that were taken at the NJOS. Enjoy =]

North Jersey Orchid Show Photos by hypostatic | Photobucket


----------

